# VK - Fourways Mega Store Grand Opening



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/17)

​
Vape King Fourways has officially moved into its new Mega 312sqm Premises in the Heart of Magaliessig Fourways.

Join us for the Grand Re-opening of your favourite Vape Store!

We have ample room for the tricksters and Cloud blowers so be sure to come on the day and enter our awesome cloud and trick competitions and see demo's by Vape Kings very own trick team!

As always we will have amazing specials on the day which will be announced 48 hours before the opening so you know you dont want to miss out!

The biggest plus, Vape King Fourways now has our very own parking lot in the front of the center so you can be sure there will be ample parking on the day!

See you there!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Ashley A (14/7/17)

Great stuff guys.

Will the specials be announced here on this thread?


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/7/17)

Hotel Booked! Seeya there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/7/17)

Ashley A said:


> Great stuff guys.
> 
> Will the specials be announced here on this thread?



Yes they will


----------



## Ashley A (14/7/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes they will


...and is that girl in the poster going to be there?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/7/17)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 101144​
> Vape King Fourways has officially moved into its new Mega 312sqm Premises in the Heart of Magaliessig Fourways.
> 
> Join us for the Grand Re-opening of your favourite Vape Store!
> ...



Congrats on the new store @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo 
And to the whole VK team including @Ollie and @Nibbler 

Looking very forward to seeing it!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/7/17)

We have a surprise for you guys! Once again the awesome team from Beneath the Surface will be joining us at the re-launch for Flash tattoos!

R400.00 per tattoo however if you purchase any 5 Black bear flavours you will score and get R100.00 off the tattoo!!

Things are getting exciting!

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/7/17)

Hi guys 
Quick note, we will be opening at 10:00 and not 09:00

Sent from my ASUS_Z01HD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/17)

Was a fabulous opening today of the VK Fourways Mega Store!

And it is rather large! You could have a mini soccer match in there or as @Ollie says a few lanes of tenpin bowling. Hehe




It has entrances on both sides of the shop. Lots of light and lots of space.




@Rob Fisher came up and as always it was great to see Rob again and have him up here. Lots of good chats and laughs.




@Stroodlepuff was taking great video footage and here she is in front of the 'brand wall' with cool posters of several new juices.




Lots of mods and vape gear. This is a cool glass cabinet on the floor.




@Michael from Orion Vape. He was very quiet here because the food next door at Society was too good!




@Paulie and @MarkDBN from Hazeworks.




With @Anees M Kara and @Dr Phil in the background.




Was a fun day. Lots to see and great to catch up with lots of vaping crew.

Quite amazing to think how VK has grown and developed from three years ago. Very proud of you @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (29/7/17)

What time were you okes there, @Silver? I popped in early around mid-day (well, early for me) but didn't recognise anybody so I bought my Squeeze and my CSMNT and that was that. It's an amazing store, nice job @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/17)

RichJB said:


> What time were you okes there, @Silver? I popped in early around mid-day (well, early for me) but didn't recognise anybody so I bought my Squeeze and my CSMNT and that was that. It's an amazing store, nice job @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!



We were there all day @RichJB! We must have been getting sustenance next door when you popped in.


----------



## Silver (29/7/17)

RichJB said:


> What time were you okes there, @Silver? I popped in early around mid-day (well, early for me) but didn't recognise anybody so I bought my Squeeze and my CSMNT and that was that. It's an amazing store, nice job @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff!



Oh no @RichJB - cant believe I missed you
Damn man

Ya, we were probably at Society next door having lunch when you popped in. Sorry I missed you!


----------



## RichJB (29/7/17)

Yeah, likewise, would have loved to hook up again. Oh well, unfortunate timing. I spotted Strood and Dr Phil but both were otherwise engaged with customers and stuff. I had a look around and thought I saw some forumites but difficult to tell without name tags. We need name tags for the next one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/17)

Oh, forgot to mention in my picture post that I met a lot of other forumites and it was great.

I met @Christos for the first time! Cant believe it @Christos - was so lekker to have a chat and try out your billet box. And was cool to meet your wife and son!

Also saw @Yiannaki and it was lovely to catch up.

Had a good long chat with @Kuhlkatz about various VapeCon 2017 things. We were also analysing the whole name tag issue @RichJB - im not going to say anything now, but I think we are going to do good things on this front for VapeCon  you better be there @RichJB
Thanks for the chats @Kuhlkatz - i appreciate it.

And then lots of juice manufactfurers!

@Blends Of Distinction - lekker to see you Doug! @Zacdaniel from Puffy Puffs and I had a good chat about the upcoming VapeCon. Thanks for sharing your ideas!

I had a nice chat to Mr and Mrs @Milc e-Juice 

Oh, and @Keith Milton - its been a while - always nice to see you

@method1 - we didnt chat long but always nice to see you

Lots more and I am probably forgetting a few other people that I bumped into. But it was a super day out.

VapeCon 2017 excitement is definitely building!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (30/7/17)

I met a few people but didn't catch many forum names. 

Was nice to chat with like minded individuals even though it was for a short period and I had to go as junior was getting over exited and wanted the billard balls while people were playing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

